# [Forum] Accès au forum

## VikingB

Bonjour à tous .

J'ai depuis hier un phénomène curieux: j'accède d'habitude au forum par le nom:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-35.html

Le site me renvoie depuis hier le message suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> phpBB : Critical Error
> 
> Could not connect to the database

 

Je dois accéder au forum via la page internationale et puis le forum français .

Suis-je le seul ?

----------

## bivittatus

J'accède aussi par cette page au forum et tout fonctionne normalement...

----------

## xaviermiller

Ou parfois "too mani connections". Le forum chauffe à blanc  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Ouais, le "could not connect..." arrive parfois, et seulement avec certains users, ça m'arrive d'en voir d'ailleurs. J'en ai parlé aux admin une fois, et apparemment ça leur arrive aussi à certains, et ils savent pas non plus pourquoi, donc bon...  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

peut être une limite de connexions simultanées au serveur SQL...

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

J'ai le même message

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> phpBB : Critical Error
> 
> Could not connect to the database
> ...

 

Mais maintenant, je l'ai même quand je veux répondre => www.frogdev.info/_erreurs/Capture.png

Sa risque de devenir pénible à force.

Aujourd'hui je l'ai à chaque post que je veux voir. Il faut que j'insiste puis sa passe. Trop de monde  en même temps ? (C'est toujours une base mysql ?) 

Par contre en ce moment j'ai un trafic réseau important upload et download bien que je vois trop le rapport ??

----------

## El_Goretto

Je veux juste poser une question qui peut choquer...

Ceux qui ont l'erreur phpBB:

1/utilisez vous firefox

2/utilisez vous firefox depuis wind....

Non, faut pas avoir honte, c'est juste que çà fait 2 install de XP où Fx me fait le même coup (erreurs sur des sites + corruptions de pages parfois), alors que j'ai aucun problème depuis des Linux (pensez à adoucir vos paramètres fasterfox si vous l'avez).

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

C'est firefox depuis Gentoo   :Laughing: 

www-client/mozilla-firefox- 2.0.0.11 avec les USE "gnome iceweasel ipv6 linguas_fr xinerama xprint "

Par contre je viens de faire un essai depuis opera sa fonctionne bien, j'essaye depuis firefox sa marche pas. 

Ce que je comprend pas c'est que c'est une erreur coté serveur  et je me souviens pas avoir mis à jour firefox récemment  :Question: 

----------

## xaviermiller

@El_Goretto : je pense que ça n'a rien à voir, mais que c'est parce que la DB ne suit pas au moment de la requête SQL initiée par phpBB

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> @El_Goretto : je pense que ça n'a rien à voir, mais que c'est parce que la DB ne suit pas au moment de la requête SQL initiée par phpBB

 

Oui, c'est ce qu'il dit, le message. Seulement, mes stats de ma vraie vie à moi, elles coïncident bizarrement, et je suis parano, alors...  :Smile: 

----------

## bouleetbil

C'est vraiment très bizarre c'est une erreur coté serveur je serrais donc plutôt de l'avis de XavierMiller

Mais, opera sa fonctionne toujours je viens de faire 10 essais 

Firefox plus de suivis de thread cf http://www.frogdev.info/_erreurs/Capture.png

J'ai relancé firefox entre temps, toujours pareil.  

Ayez j'ai vidé le cache de firefox sa marche tout le temps, c'est comme si firefox avait gardé en cache ma première erreur et qu'il ne voyait pas que la page avait changée entre temps.

----------

## E11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ouais, le "could not connect..." arrive parfois, et seulement avec certains users, ça m'arrive d'en voir d'ailleurs. J'en ai parlé aux admin une fois, et apparemment ça leur arrive aussi à certains, et ils savent pas non plus pourquoi, donc bon... 

 

Tu t'es fait naturalisé belge, une fois ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Ouais, le "could not connect..." arrive parfois, et seulement avec certains users, ça m'arrive d'en voir d'ailleurs. J'en ai parlé aux admin une fois, et apparemment ça leur arrive aussi à certains, et ils savent pas non plus pourquoi, donc bon...  
> 
> Tu t'es fait naturalisé belge, une fois ? 

 

Je suis picard d'origine, donc j'ai été un peu contaminé oui  :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

J'ai le problème sous Gentoo avec SeaMonkey .

Je viens de vider le cache et cela a l'air de refonctionner ....

----------

## E11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   Ouais, le "could not connect..." arrive parfois, et seulement avec certains users, ça m'arrive d'en voir d'ailleurs. J'en ai parlé aux admin une fois, et apparemment ça leur arrive aussi à certains, et ils savent pas non plus pourquoi, donc bon...  
> 
> Tu t'es fait naturalisé belge, une fois ?  
> 
> Je suis picard d'origine, donc j'ai été un peu contaminé oui 

 

 :Razz: 

Sinon, j'ai eu le même problème 2-3 fois ces derniers jours, j'ai attendu 2 min et puis ça a refonctionné... donc je ne pense pas que ça vienne de quelque chose de chez nous (de nos ordis)... Bien sur, je ne fais que constater...

----------

